# Microsoft contributing to head



## jrm@ (Oct 13, 2013)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=256304


----------



## xibo (Oct 13, 2013)

I think most, or at least a considerable amount of FreeBSD's HyperV code was provided by Microsoft.


----------



## rhyous (Oct 14, 2013)

I think Microsoft is a lot more open source friendly than people realize. Check out their Orchard project and their WIX installer project. So I see no reason why they wouldn't contribute to FreeBSD.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 14, 2013)

Well, as a large company they are always simply pushing their agenda and products. In this case Hyper-V is the product. At least we know that FreeBSD is still very relevant if Microsoft feels it is worthwhile investing the manhours supporting it with Hyper-V.
Was support not removed in the Linux kernel at one point because it was unmaintained?


----------

